# Bruce had a birthday, Gryphon was invited



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

*MaryLynn*: That was adorable to watch! Both Bruce and Gryphon have exquisite table manners (the occasional burp aside).:eating: You are obviously a wonderful baker, and your dh is funny, calling for a "cake intervention" as he did.:cake: You deserve to be proud of your boys for getting along so well together, and sharing the clean up duties. :birthday: to Bruce! Thanks for sharing the fun!:happy:


----------



## Ryker-&-Canyon (Dec 12, 2012)

Aww, that is so sweet! A very happy birthday to Bruce!


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Thank you for the lovely comments!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Was that doggie carrot cake? Yum! I personally looooovvvvvveeee carrot cake for myself and I'm looking for a 'simple' recipe!!!!????? I read that you are a good baker so I thought I'd ask! 
Anyway the kids looked like they enjoyed it and HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO BRUCE!


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

It is a doggie carrot cake, but there is no white sugar in it, so it's not really a cake so to speak. It smelled good, but I didn't try it.

It also had peanut butter in it, I'm not sure that it would be something a person would like to eat!

Preheat 350

heavily spray a 4 or 6 inch cake pan, or you can make probably about 4 muffins.

I think I baked it for 35-40 mins

1 cup shredded carrot 
1 tsp baking soda
1 cup flour (wheat, white, potato, rice etc)
1/4 cup oil (if your dog has a food allergy be careful here with what you choose!)
1/4 cup natural peanut butter 
1 egg
1/4 cup honey

for the top

light cream cheese, room temperature mixed with a bit of natural peanut butter 

I decorated the top with some thinly sliced aged cheddar


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

My grandmother has a really great 'simple' carrot cake recipe (she guards her recipes pretty heavily...) and I will see if I can get a peak at it over the holidays. I have made lots, but none of the simple ones seem quite as good as hers.

As for easy but AMAZING carrot cakes I like this recipe from Sweetpolita's blog

Sweetapolita ? Zingy Orange Ginger Carrot Cake with White Chocolate Icing

And this one is good, but not a favorite (the DH hates coconut), 

Sweetapolita ? Hawaiian Carrot Cake with Coconut Icing

I also like smittenkitchen for a cooking blog, and a few others.

I have some of my 'own' recipes, but not a carrot cake unfortunately. 

Maybe you will be inspired to make one of the above. The white chocolate frosting seems intimidating, but you can simply replace it with a vanilla cream cheese one.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Wow! THANK YOU!!!!! Can't wait to check em' out! My mouth is watering so I better go before my keyboard gets drenched!!!!Hahahahahahaahaha!


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for the video and recipe and Happy Birthday to Bruce!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Happy birthday Bruce. I can't believe they were so polite in their eating!


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Actually, neither could I. I didn't think that would go half so well, but Gryphon seems to have a load of respect for Bruce. I thought it would be Bruce stealing Gryphon's food!


----------

